# USAT Caboose--STILL waiting



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Back in November--six months ago--I ordered two of the new USAT center cupola cabooses, one reading and one PRR. The Reading caboose arrived in April and it's a fine model. The PRR, though, keeps retreating over the horizon--every week they push it back further on the Chas. Ro web site. Last week it was supposed to be here in the last week of April, now it says "expected arrival" in early June.

Maybe it's time to cancel this order and just build a new caboose? It'd be nice to run a PRR N5c. Because at this rate the thing will never arrive.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Confusion,not hearing from,or receiving your item, and the unknown= this







Feel your pain lownote, I would never order anything that wasn't in stock. And if you paid in advance, they now have yer money, and don't know, remember or care about when you get your stuff!! Hah LOL probably not very funny to you eh????? Regal


----------



## peteshoulders (Apr 10, 2010)

_*I get fed up of advertsaying this and that , if they dont have it return my hardworked for dosh, I will get it somewhere else or at least have the satisfaction that my money is in my bank account, so when I do see what I want I know I can pay for it, *_

_*there are too many flukey firms about trying to get so many dozens of orders confirmed then waiting for factories to make them, its not an HONEST WAY to do business, OPEN UP, tell us the score , maybe you will get more folks buyingh and prepared to wait, and a lot less of us bitching with you for false promises*_ 


_*I wont buy anything now unless it is stated next day dispatch, *_ 


_*there are a lot of very good small firms out and about that are genuine, but there are even more firms out there that are not even firms *_.

_*Six months man is for ever, they must use the same factory as Polks, in fairness I have worked in China , and it is not worth their while switching on the lights for less than a weeks work 24/7, but the seller should be more open and honest, *_

_*From my side of the coin in the UK I see items listed in catalogs, I see these items secondhand sooner than I see them new in the UK!!*_ 


_*I would love a pair of N5c myself, there must be a huge market for even a basic kit, what ever happened to kit building anyways?*_


----------

